# odd man out



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2011)

Έχω έναν ιδιωματισμό κι ένα λογοπαίγνιο στην ίδια πρόταση:

-She invited everybody except me? What the hell. We dated for six months.
-It seems that you are the *odd man out.* Like a *non-praying Mantis.*

Σκέφτηκα, "Φαίνεται πως είσαι το μαύρο πρόβατο. Σαν βλάσφημο αλογάκι της Παναγίας".

Κάθε προσφορά δεκτή.


----------



## sarant (Jan 15, 2011)

Σαν τη μύγα μες στο γάλα. Σαν το αλογάκι της Παναγίας μες στο γάλα.

Μπα, εγώ το λογοπαίγνιο μπορεί και να το έτρωγα αν είναι υπότιτλος.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 15, 2011)

Φαίνεται πως είσαι ο κασιδιάρης. Όλοι μαζί, κι εσύ χώρια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 15, 2011)

Ο παράταιρος, το ασχημόπαπο.


----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2011)

Καλημέρα.

Όλοι όλοι αντάμα κι ο ψωριάρης χώρια, λένε εδώ.

Ανακεφαλαίωση δια παν ρέτζιστερ:
Μου φαίνεται πως περισσεύεις.
Φαίνεται πως σε βλέπουν σαν τη μύγα μες στο γάλα.
Φαίνεται πως σ' έχουν για ψωριάρη (ή κασιδιάρη, που λέει ο Ζαζ). 
Φαίνεται πως κατούρησες στο πηγάδι.

Για το αλογάκι δε μου 'ρχεται τίποτα, δυστυχώς. 

I Am The Fly (in the ointment) - Wire


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 15, 2011)

Σε βλέπουν σαν τη μύγα μες στο γάλα. Σαν αλογόμυγα της Παναγίας. 

Το σκέφτηκα γιατί η αλογόμυγα είναι ενοχλητική και φυσικά παίρνει στοιχεία από το λογοπαίγνιο. :)


----------



## Themis (Jan 15, 2011)

Για το πρώτο σκέλος έχουν ειπωθεί όλα, εκτός ίσως απ' τον παρείσακτο. Για το δεύτερο μου αρέσει η ιδέα του Αζιμούθιου, αλλά απορώ γιατί τονίζετε το "Παναγίας" στην παραλήγουσα: δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ έτσι και μου φαίνεται ότι χαλάει τον ρυθμό.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 15, 2011)

Τι είναι δηλαδή, Θέμη; Της Παναγιάς; 

Εγώ πάλι μόνο της Παναγίας το έχω ακούσει... :)


----------



## Themis (Jan 15, 2011)

Ναι, της Παναγιάς. Αλλά για να λες ότι μόνο της Παναγίας έχεις ακούσει, φαίνεται ότι τα δικά μου ακούσματα είναι dated.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 15, 2011)

Ή updated... ;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2011)

Είσαι παράταιρος / Δεν ταιριάζεις στο κλίμα, είσαι σαν τη μύγα μες στο γάλα / σαν κλασική μουσική σε ταβέρνα / σαν Μάρτης χωρίς Σαρακοστή / σαν τον Πάγκαλο στις Ουρσουλίνες... άντε, σπρώξτε, το νήμα προσφέρεται για άφθονους... παραταιρισμούς,


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 15, 2011)

Σαν σκυλού σε ροκ συναυλία... :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2011)

Σαν τη Ρίτα Σακελλαρίου στο Μέγαρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 15, 2011)

Σαν γαύρος στην Τούμπα / Σαν βάζελος στο Καραϊσκάκη / 
Σαν πασόκος στη Ρηγίλλης Συγγρού / Σαν ντοράκης στην ΠολΑΝΔ


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 15, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Σε βλέπουν σαν τη μύγα μες στο γάλα. Σαν αλογόμυγα της Παναγίας.


Μου αρέσει πολύ. Και ναι, της Παναγίας το ξέρω κι εγώ (ιδίως όταν αναφερόμαστε στο αλογάκι). Το "παναγιά" μου κάνει σε "ξανθή αγαπημένη".


----------



## Irini (Jan 16, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι μόνος "της Παναγιάς" έχω ακούσει για το αλογάκι. 
Ερώτηση: Τι είναι αυτό το δεύτερο; Το "non-praying Mantis" εννοώ. Γιατί για λογοπαίγνιο δεν μου κάνει, εκτός αν αναφέρεται σε κάτι άλλο μέσα στο έργο. Ρωτάω με άλλα λόγια, είναι κάτι που του ήρθε απλά του συγγραφέα (γιατί έκφραση δεν είναι) οπότε μπορούμε να του αλλάξουμε τα φώτα αν θέλουμε ή πρέπει να κάνουμε λογοπαίγνιο κρατώντας κάποια συγκεκριμένη αναφορά σε κάτι (την προσευχή πι χι ή το "mantis").


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2011)

Υποθέτω, μια και δεν ξέρω τα υπόλοιπα, ότι το λογοπαίγνιο λέει πως είναι ξένο σώμα επειδή είναι το μοναδικό non-praying mantis ανάμεσα σε πολλά praying mantises. Αυτό δεν πατάει πουθενά, απλώς φτιάχνει μια πρόχειρη αντίθεση. Θα μπορούσε να λέει «σαν μαύρος κύκνος», «σαν κίτρινο φλαμίνγκο» (για να μείνουμε στα ζώα).


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> [...]
> -She invited everybody except me? What the hell. We dated for six months.
> -It seems that you are the *odd man out.* Like a *non-praying Mantis.*
> [...]


 
Με τη φωνή και τη μουστάκα του Φέρμα ;): 
Εγώ ψυχανεμίζ_ου_μαι πως σ' έχει στην απόξω, αδερφάκι. Σαν αλογάκι της Παναγίτσας που βγήκε στο "κλαρί", 
ένα πράμα. Απόκλ_*ε*_ρο.


----------



## Irini (Jan 16, 2011)

Ουπς! Συγνώμη, κατάλαβα το "λογοπαίγνιο" με την στενότερη έννοια της λέξης, α λά ΛΚΝ ένα πράμα. Χμμμ, σαν φάλτσο αηδόνι, σαν αργός λαγός, σαν αλογάκι του διαβόλου, σαν κουτή αλεπού, σαν τεμπέλικο μυρμήγκι. Σαν Αρσακειάς/καλόγερος σε άφτερ, σαν τσιπούρα στον Όλυμπο, σαν φώκια στην Σαχάρα, σαν νύφη σε κηδεία, σαν τον Βελόπουλο στο Σπίτι του Λαού, σαν βάζελος/γαύρος στην Θύρα 7/13, σαν Βούλκαν σε πορεία αναρχικών, σαν τον/την (εγχώριο ποπ* είδωλο της επιλογής σας) στην ΕΛΣ.

*Και η Στανίση βέβαια μας κάνει.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 16, 2011)

Irini said:


> Ερώτηση: Τι είναι αυτό το δεύτερο; Το "non-praying Mantis" εννοώ. Γιατί για λογοπαίγνιο δεν μου κάνει, εκτός αν αναφέρεται σε κάτι άλλο μέσα στο έργο.


Στην ουσία, δεν πρόκειται μόνο για λογοπαίγνιο. Επειδή αυτό που μεταφράζω είναι καρτούν, μόλις ο ήρωας ξεστομίσει το λογοπαίγνιο, αμέσως βλέπουμε πώς υλοποιείται αυτό:
Σ' ένα μεγάλο μοναστηριακό τραπέζι, κάθονται πολλά αλογάκια της Παναγίας και προσεύχονται πριν αρχίσουν το φαγητό τους. Ξαφνικά ακούνε ήχο από μασούλημα, και γυρνώντας απότομα προς την κεφαλή του τραπεζιού, βλέπουν ένα αλογάκι να μην προσεύχεται αλλά να έχει αρχίσει να μασουλάει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2011)

Τότε είναι γαϊδουράκι της Παναγίας... :)


----------



## Irini (Jan 16, 2011)

Ή και αλόγα, φοράδα, μουλάρι :)


----------



## Irini (Jan 16, 2011)

Ελπίζω να επιτρέπεται (αν όχι συγνώμη!)






Και άθεο θα μπορούσαμε να το πούμε πάντως. (Aγενές άθεο όμως. Εγώ, ακόμα κι όταν με κόβει λόρδα περιμένω τα πεθερικά και το υπόλοιπο σόι του συζύγου να τελειώσουν την προσευχή τους. Είμαι καλό παιδί εγώ.  )


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 16, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι αποφεύγω να τρώω με συγκεκριμένα μέλη του σογιού της γυναίκας μου, αφού όχι μόνο οι ίδιοι αλλά και τα παιδιά τους λένε την προσευχή στο τραπέζι, την ώρα που εγώ περιμένω υπομονετικά και λίγο αγανακτισμένα, μασουλώντας πάντα καμιά πατάτα ή σαλάτα... 


Δεν είμαι praying Mantis εγώ, είμαι σκέτο Μάντης...


----------



## SBE (Jan 16, 2011)

Τώρα που το βλέπω, σκέφτομαι ότι δεν μπορούμε να αποφύγουμε αναφορά στην προσευχή ή στο τραπέζι ή στο έντομο. Οπότε κοιτάμε για κάτι πεζό όπως "σαν τον αγενή στο τραπέζι", και αφήνεις τους θεατές να υποθέσουν ότι η εικόνα απλά είναι στα πλαίσια του σουρεαλισμού του προγράμματος. 

Αμάν βρε παιδιά, τι προσευχή λένε στο τραπέζι τα σόγια σας που δεν μπορείτε να περιμένετε δέκα δευτερόλεπτα; Ολόκληρο τρισάγιο; Ακόμα και το πάτερ ημών το λες σε δυο λεπτά! Λιγότερο απ' όσο χρειάζεται για να κρυώσει το φαΐ και να μπορείς να το φας με την ησυχία σου. 

ΥΓ Πριν λίγο καιρό βρέθηκα σε εστιατόριο με πολυεθνική παρέα και μόλις ήρθε η πίτσα η Βραζιλιάνα της παρέας προσευχήθηκε με τα χέρια στον αέρα και στραμμένα προς τα πάνω, όπως είδα να κάνουν στην τηλεόραση με τις πλημμύρες. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι βραζιλιάνικη πατέντα (υποψιάζομαι είναι Πεντηκοστιανή πατέντα, έχουν 20 εκ οπαδούς στη Βραζιλία), αλλά πάντως εκτός από την αρχική αμηχανία των πέντε δευτερολέπτων, οι υπόλοιποι την περιμέναμε.


----------

